# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Sint-Rembertziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sint-Rembertziekenhuis
St.-Rembertlaan 21
Torhout

Bezoek de website van Sint-Rembertziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sint-Rembertziekenhuis.*

----------


## pruts

Ik heb hier ervaringen met ambulante kine (heel goed!), daarnaast met het dagziekenhuis (ook heel goed! Vriendelijke verpleging, voldoende uitleg e.d.) Spoedgevallen, maar dan niet voor mezelf maar als naaste kreeg ik wel voldoende informatie wanneer er meer nieuws ging zijn en het telefoonnummer waarop ik hen kon bereiken en wat er precies ging gebeuren) 
Mijn eigen ervaring met de spoedgevallen was een beetje anders, aangezien ik verward was na een val dacht ze eerst aan druggebruik, maar toen dan bleek dat het tengevolge van een E aanval was werden ze wel vriendelijker. Op neurologie (stroke unit) volgend daarop waren ze wel heel erg vriendelijk en zeker de neuroloog die ik daar kreeg was heel erg goed!

----------

